# Remembrance



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Inspired by "Amazing Grace" and "Nearer my God to thee" 
I composed this orchestral piece starting very simple with piano.

I'd like to know what you think of it:


__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fremembrance


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds nice to me. I would vary the left hand broken chords accompaniment to start on different base notes in subsequent chords to have a running bass line. I think integrating the piano with orchestra in the middle at some point would be nice, along some more development further from the tonic chord.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Sounds nice to me. I would vary the left hand broken chords accompaniment to start on different base notes in subsequent chords to have a running bass line. I think integrating the piano with orchestra in the middle at some point would be nice, along some more development further from the tonic chord.


I updated my track. Would you like to listen again?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mediumaevum said:


> I updated my track. Would you like to listen again?


sure, of course


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The transition from piano to orchestra feels a bit uneven; a lack of bass that the piano was providing just feels cut out. I would keep the piano in the middle of the piece, like phil said.


----------

